# Florida Has the Harshest Marijuana Penalties in America



## FruityBud (Nov 5, 2009)

Carrying just one ounce of pot in Florida could get you 5 years in prison and a $5,000 fine. That's by far the harshest penalty on the books in any state in America. Arizona, which has the second toughest sentencing guidelines for being found with an ounce of marijuana will only put you away for 1.5 years with a potential fee of $150,000. Many states will only slap your wrists with a nominal fee or probation, and Alaska, home of Sarah Palin, won't charge you with anything. 

Though, the difference is that Florida doesn't have a graduate system. One ounce will get you the same time as four ounces in theory, while in Montana four ounces could put you behind bars for 20 years while one ounce will only get you six months at most, the The Bulletin of Cannabis Reform still ranks Florida as having the toughest marijuana sentencing guidelines in America.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ygubjqd*


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 5, 2009)

The police in Florida are very, very active in looking for pot busts also. It's not like other places where the cops just look the other way. At least not in my area. The cops where I am, LIVE to bust people for pot.

The cops in my area are gung-ho, oinking, snorting pigs. Let there be no doubt about it. If you come to Florida and a cop here busts you for weed, you're going to see at least *some* jail time and some stupid fines.

I hate that part of Florida.

If the fishing here wasn't so damn good, I'd move to California.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

I here ya Stoney...  I lived in FL in the Orlando area for about a year in '85 for business...   At that time if you asked for rolling papers in a convenience store they would tell you "We don't sell drug paraphernalia HERE!" & you'd worry they were taking down your plate # for their donut chomping pals...:cop:  I had to go to K-Mart and buy some Top rolling tobacco that came with a pack of papers just to get some papers to roll a joint...   I had a friend send me a bunch of packs from back home to last while I finished up my business trip there...  I could find weed but papers were a P I T A...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pain in the neck to go to the local head shop.  By the time you figure out what to call stuff, they're showing you to the door :hubba:.  

You would think we could worry a little more about being the foreclosure and unemployment capital of the country instead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 6, 2009)

Evolution,,not working in Florida. They are still stuck in the dark ages with thier Religion. God told them is was very sinfull to have a good time.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The police in Florida are very, very active in looking for pot busts also. It's not like other places where the cops just look the other way. At least not in my area. The cops where I am, LIVE to bust people for pot.
> 
> The cops in my area are gung-ho, oinking, snorting pigs. Let there be no doubt about it. If you come to Florida and a cop here busts you for weed, you're going to see at least *some* jail time and some stupid fines.
> 
> ...


 

stoney move next to me I could use a teacher/friend next door. we could smoke out every night after dinner...fun times. get u a mm card..


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> stoney move next to me I could use a teacher/friend next door. we could smoke out every night after dinner...fun times. get u a mm card..


2Dog, if I could live on the left coast and grow weed for a living to sell to dispensaries, I'd be in second Heaven.

And to have a beautiful women next door to smoke out with every evening on the porch would just be icing on the cake!

I wish, I wish, I wish, I wish.

Ok, I'm clicking my boots together....

"There's no place like Cali, there's no place like Cali, there's no place like Cali...... it ain't working....damn!  :hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

Gotta love this place.  You can bait the old people out into rush hour traffic with early bird specials and it's perfectly legal.  You can drive from Jacksonville to Key West in the left hand lane at 45 MPH--no foul.  But you go down to the county lock-up and it's full of kids who got caught with a bud and a bubbler then failed a piss test.  Now that's criminal.

Ah, if I were king...


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank God I don't live in Florida my daughter does  but not me . I live where it is green and clean. the air is washed almost daily by rain wind and then warmed with the sun  although the winters can be fun and cold it is a great place to live  the smell of fir trees  in a city that you can actuality smell something other then pollution from cars and trucks and buses  and they wonder what causes cancer try the stuff coming out of your exhaust pipes all that carbon. I think we will be legalize some time soon as they are hurting for money so it should happen soon . and if 1033 passes it will be even sooner
 thank god oh yeah 1033 is the government has to ask the voters for any increases in funds other then cost of living increases so they just can't do as in the past spend until there is none then force new taxes to pay for what they did and stick us taxpayers for the bill


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Gotta love this place. You can bait the old people out into rush hour traffic with early bird specials and it's perfectly legal. You can drive from Jacksonville to Key West in the left hand lane at 45 MPH--no foul. But you go down to the county lock-up and it's full of kids who got caught with a bud and a bubbler then failed a piss test. Now that's criminal.
> 
> Ah, if I were king...


You speak of us older people as if we were aliens of some sort. If you're lucky, you'll get to be one of us soon enough.

I drive the speed limit or less if conditions dictate. I try not to pick on the 20 somethings that pass me in a heavy rain at 90 mph with no regard for anyone's life, including their own.

I also use the proper lane. I refer to them as the traffic lane and the passing lane. When finished passing someone, I get back out of the passing lane.

Of course, I realize that you were only joking...I hope.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a pain in the neck to go to the local head shop.  By the time you figure out what to call stuff, they're showing you to the door :hubba:.
> 
> You would think we could worry a little more about being the foreclosure and unemployment capital of the country instead.




Hey Art...

So Florida is one of those states that you can't call a 'duck' a mother flippin' duck?   About 15 years ago the ATF had shut down all the head shops in Twang Town.   Yup...  they hit all the head shops one day and took all their stuff...  and most soon closed cuz all they had left was incense, tie-dye fashions, and Quench gum...   Some local politician must have called a favor to his buddy at ATF...  This was the ONLY city in my state that they did this...  Very odd.

So I was in Atlanta one time in the late 90s and I needed a bong.  I was driving around and I saw a 'Galaxy' head shop so I went in to see what they had.  I walked in and all I managed to get out of my mouth while pointing at something on the shelf was: "Hi.  Could I look at that bong?"   & the head shop dude was like "WHOA, bud...   because you called that device, THAT word, and we don't sell THOSE, you violated our policy and I can't sell anything in our store to you today... :huh:  But you can come back tomorrow."  I was SO dumbfounded...   I was like "C'mon, man!  You GOT to be kidding me!?"  They weren't...  All I could _barely _get out of him was directions to another location of their headshop across town (& Atlanta traffic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...   And he was paranoid to tell me that.  What a JOKE...

We finally have headshops here again....  They started trickling back in after a good 10 years without any in town.   Now every little Haji Market has a display case with pipes, bongs, hookahs...   

Semantics can sure be ridiculous...


----------



## FUM (Nov 6, 2009)

And to think my friends want my to come visit them in Fl. After reading this there is no way I'm traveling down to Fl. I'll just smoke it in Or. until they lighten up their laws in Fl..Peace out


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

FUM said:
			
		

> And to think my friends want my to come visit them in Fl. After reading this there is no way I'm traveling down to Fl. I'll just smoke it in Or. until they lighten up their laws in Fl..Peace out


Man, Florida is so far behind everyone else that it'll be 3009 when they finally legalize pot here.

Come visit us here anyway! Millions of Floridians smoke pot. We just don't let the pigs know us. :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 6, 2009)

:rofl::yeahthat:.  I would have to guess we're 2nd behind Cali in cultivation.  They bust a grow house a week in my corner of paradise :hubba:.


----------



## AcesUp (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm in one of those northern states that ships them oldies down there for the winter. Wait I don't go south. LOL


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You speak of us older people as if we were aliens of some sort. If you're lucky, you'll get to be one of us soon enough.
> 
> I drive the speed limit or less if conditions dictate. I try not to pick on the 20 somethings that pass me in a heavy rain at 90 mph with no regard for anyone's life, including their own.
> 
> ...


 
Stoney, I are them already.  I just use the sunshine state for schtick to keep my frustrated head from exploding.  I'd bet large you don't ride that left lane nor participate in early bird specials unless they're worth the rush hour push.  I, as you, am fairly retired and avoid crowds and tourists at all costs.  Peace and tranquility.


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :rofl::yeahthat:. I would have to guess we're 2nd behind Cali in cultivation. They bust a grow house a week in my corner of paradise :hubba:.


 
Dad, they say we're number one in cultivation now.  I don't know who's the THEY that's counting, but there's a lotta select reefer around my neck o' the woods.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 6, 2009)

PH, they have a Wed fried chicken earlybird to kill for here, a mile from me.

The pieces look like they got cut from an ostrich.

Some tater salad, tossed salad, baked beans....oh yeah.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

stoney ur making me hungry...I am too tired to cook maybe a sandwhich tonight. now what kind....


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 7, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The police in Florida are very, very active in looking for pot busts also. It's not like other places where the cops just look the other way. At least not in my area. The cops where I am, LIVE to bust people for pot.
> 
> The cops in my area are gung-ho, oinking, snorting pigs. Let there be no doubt about it. If you come to Florida and a cop here busts you for weed, you're going to see at least *some* jail time and some stupid fines.
> 
> ...


 

Maybe you should consider Washington State?  Liberal laws, medical cards, clinics and dispensary's, good weather for bud, cheep houses, good jobs, low crime, good schools and GREAT fishing...different fish here tho, you have to like salmon and bass and cod.  Colder water.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 7, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> Maybe you should consider Washington State? Liberal laws, medical cards, clinics and dispensary's, good weather for bud, cheep houses, good jobs, low crime, good schools and GREAT fishing...different fish here tho, you have to like salmon and bass and cod. Colder water.


There's the rub. I own a house here. I can't afford to upkeep one here and go somewhere else to live.

My family is originally from Washington state. A place called Port Townsend.

If I moved back there, it would complete the circle...

I love Florida weather too. Washington weather is a little chilly for me.

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been to florida for disney world and epcot and nasa...the weather in april was miserable..way too muggy for me. I couldnt take it. after showering u could never feel completely dry because of the humidity...made me appreciate dry heat in cali.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I have been to florida for disney world and epcot and nasa...the weather in april was miserable..way too muggy for me. I couldnt take it. after showering u could never feel completely dry because of the humidity...made me appreciate dry heat in cali.


hehe, after a few years, you don't even notice the humidity any more.

Yer too busy keeping the rattlers, moccasins and gators from eating you!

Hhaahahahahaa, does this mean your visit is canceled? I was gonna take you on a tour of my swamp!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

oh jeeze...have fun explaining to everyone that 2Dog got eaten...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 7, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> There's the rub. I own a house here. I can't afford to upkeep one here and go somewhere else to live.
> 
> My family is originally from Washington state. A place called Port Townsend.
> 
> ...


 

I live right next door, like really literally; right next door.  Up on the Olympic Peninsula... it's nice up here.


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 8, 2009)

I used to live in a zero tolerance state. One of my co-workers was pulled over on a traffic stop, the cop noticed a roach in the open ash tray and arrested everyone in the car, all 4. They were all found guilty and had a probation officer for one year and pee tests every month !
Now i live in a state where the governor just raised the "personnel" carry amount to 2 1/2oz., it's called LD250. All you get is a cival ticket if caught with under 2 1/2oz.
If your caught growing 20 plants or under you get a class E misdeminor which is punishable by up to 6 month in jail and/or 1,000 fine.
I'm yet to hear of anyone with a clean record go to jail for a few plants.
You can grow up to 100 plants and it's only a class D misdeminor punishable by up to one year in jail and/or 5,000 in fines.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 8, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> I live right next door, like really literally; right next door. Up on the Olympic Peninsula... it's nice up here.


Yep, then you've probably been to Port Townsend over on the eastern tip of the peninsula.

The weather in Florida has me spoiled.


----------



## oldsman (Nov 8, 2009)

Florida,born and raised,still residing.LEO in my area treat it like it is from the Devil.We got a sayin' "Come to Florida on vacation,Leave on Probation". I would visit anywhere else but wouldn't live nowhere else.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 8, 2009)

florida isnt as bad as you guys make it out to be.

got busted with a qp, worked it to a misdemeanor w/o any problems.

Try living in Georgia, they think God looks down on people who smoke weed. Really, this was confirmed by more than one bible freak personally.

The same god who gave us "EVERY" seed bearing plant to use as food?? God i need to get outa here, lol. 

PS, im looking at a 5 year MINIMUM if i get busted, in florida id laugh at the judge and get prob, Florida, my home state is a cake walk compared to Georgia, Cakewalk..........

The Georgia state senator wants a death penalty for pushers. You really think florida is that bad? No, not so much. Screw the bible belt, people here are in the stone age!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 9, 2009)

To our brothers and sisters in Florida (and Georgia...), SHEESH! I guess life in Cali has really tuned us out. That's just horrible. It reminds me of the old Nevada laws when smoking a joint was a felony. According to Nevada state law (pre... What? 2002?) you didn't go to jail, you went to prison. I remember a bilboard that read "just one seed...". Nevada, historically, was the absolute worst! Now, they are an MM state. I guess the message is a good one then. Hey, if Nevada can do it..... 

Hope y'all find peace soon. -NV


----------



## flaboy88 (Nov 11, 2009)

ya, i live in tampa and cops are out to get you..come here on vacation and leave on probation i dont understand why of all the states florida has to b the harshest. but i think california mite b comin soon for me if florida doesnt change soon


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Nov 12, 2009)

hey flaboy88 i used to live in clearwater, fl.  Luckly i never had a run in with em.  My bro and alot of his friends did and on a couple of their first run ins with mj they got a court date and no jail time.  I guess pinellas county jail system is just over ran and dont have the room.  idk maybe lucky?


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Nov 12, 2009)

oh and now i live in a small norther alabama town and within two yrs of livin here i got my first charge.  no jail time just some pro.  but now they follow me like a dog in heat.


----------



## azrepoman68 (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I am from Arizona and this is my personal experience. It was in the mid 90's and my mother was a motel manager and I did all the maint there. And there was a group of union boilermakers staying there and working at the local power plant. A low life who will remain anonymous (GLEN SMITH) got arrested and called me from jail asking me to clean his room out and store his stuff till he got out. When I did he had 30 lbs of C4 Which I will call "Jimmy Deans" cuz it was packaged just like the tube sausage you buy in the stores The low life was a survivalist of some sort. There was alot more stuff that he had that was very illegal. When he got out he met me and I showed him where his stuff was and told him he couldnt keep the Jimmy Deans at the motel so to let me know when he had a place for it and we would go pick it up (in my travel trailer in storage). That very night he broke in the storage facility then broke my door to get in the trailer and took his stuff. He paid to fix my door an said he needed it then an couldnt find me. After his stay at the Gray Bar Inn he started partying a lot and smokin herb and asked me for some so I kindly turned on to three joints. (free no money changed hands) He turned me in to get himself out of trouble. I couldnt afford a Lawyer so I had to sign a plea bargain. If I had went to trial and lost I was looking at 10 years for "selling" Drugs. So I took the deal. I got arrested Dec 20th and spent Christmas and New Years in county Jail. My sentence was 6 months in jail(held over my head) three years Probation a $1300 and 120 hours of community service. The Navajo county Judge said he wanted to make an example out of me. When I saw the CI's name (Glen Smith) on the arrest warrant I tried to tell the police what Glen Smith had, they didnt care or believe me. Love Our Legal System!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Nov 16, 2009)

You never thought to yourself.... Why the he'll dos this guy have so much explosives?  I would NOT have given it back to him.  Could be the next uni-bomber or somthing.  That's strange.


----------



## flaboy88 (Nov 17, 2009)

xxdjbud420xx...ya.. mayb just lucky becuz my friend had got him some and had wut the cops weighed out to be .3 g and they were goin to arrest him but his ppls showed up and talked to the cops and everythin was good.. but i have had other friends who have been arrested numerous times for posession charges.. its unfortunate.. i jus wish they would decriminalize or legalize very soon


----------

